# Women buying guns...lots and lots of guns.....this is a good thing for them and our country.



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2022)

Women are buying a lot of guns......they now make up 42% of gun ownership...

*The number of women who own a gun is on the rise. A recent study from Harvard University shows that 42% of gun owners in the country are women. That’s a 14% rise over the last five years. The same study found nearly 3.5 million women became gun owners between January 2019 and April 2021.
-----*
*In the Harvard study, a quarter of the woman who own a firearm said self-defense was the reason they wanted to buy a gun. In another study from the female gun ownership group A Girl and A Gun, the women they surveyed gave many reasons. The top included the cultural upheaval in the Summer of 2020, the 2020 elections, lack of law enforcement resources, and uncertainty because of the pandemic.*

*“You are a person who has a life and you deserve to live it safely,” Suffecool said. “I love my children. I love my family. I want to protect them. Somebody is going to take a stand and I think it’s going to be me, so show me. Give me the tools.”*









						Female gun ownership on the rise, femme fatales to anti-2A messaging
					

Women now make up more than 40% of gun owners in the U.S., according to one recent study.




					bearingarms.com


----------



## okfine (Jan 9, 2022)

Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.

Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?


My wife has gone from shooting a 8 inch group at 7 yards with a 38 special revolver firing double action only to shooting a 4 inch group, firing 5 rounds in about 4 seconds.  The odds of a successful attack against her have decreased significantly.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?


depends on who you are if we will share with you,,


----------



## okfine (Jan 9, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> My wife has gone from shooting a 8 inch group at 7 yards with a 38 special revolver firing double action only to shooting a 4 inch group, firing 5 rounds in about 4 seconds.  The odds of a successful attack against her have decreased significantly.


It's like racing. The more seat time, the more experience.


----------



## okfine (Jan 9, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> depends on who you are if we will share with you,,


How about a fellow American?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> How about a fellow American?


there are a lot of choices there,, could you be more specific??


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> It's like racing. The more seat time, the more experience.


It's about practicing good habits, too


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> How about a fellow American?


It all depends on who that fellow American is.  My buddy that lives down the road?  Sure.  The meth cook that lives a couple miles in the other direction, that always has Bandito MC clowns at his house?  Eh, probably not...lol

In and SHTF scenario, they will probably the first to go.


----------



## daveman (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## daveman (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> How about a fellow American?


What's keeping a fellow American from buying his own firearm and ammunition?


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?





Yup.  To good people.  Not trolls, like you, though.


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> How about a fellow American?





Trolls aren't Americans.  So no guns for the likes of you.


----------



## okfine (Jan 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Trolls aren't Americans.  So no guns for the likes of you.


Troll talks in mirror.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Women are buying a lot of guns......they now make up 42% of gun ownership...
> 
> *The number of women who own a gun is on the rise. A recent study from Harvard University shows that 42% of gun owners in the country are women. That’s a 14% rise over the last five years. The same study found nearly 3.5 million women became gun owners between January 2019 and April 2021.
> -----*
> ...


Acquisition of weapons, irrespective of gender, without the requisite training is NOT a good thing in my opinion.

This is why we have two groups of gun owners, those die hard, don't trample on my rights 2nd amendment aficionados and those who are actually responsible gun owners who not only know the gun laws but practice gun safety.

You keep advocating for people having and using weapons even when they cause harm to others, that's terrible.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 9, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Acquisition of weapons, irrespective of gender, without the requisite training is NOT a good thing in my opinion.
> 
> This is why we have two groups of gun owners, those die hard, don't trample on my rights 2nd amendment aficionados and those who are actually responsible gun owners who not only know the gun laws but practice gun safety.
> 
> You keep advocating for people having and using weapons even when they cause harm to others, that's terrible.


Do you want to outlaw cars?  Gun owners are way more responsible than the average motorist in this country.

I'm all for training.  The government should fund training courses for people to take.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Acquisition of weapons, irrespective of gender, without the requisite training is NOT a good thing in my opinion.
> 
> This is why we have two groups of gun owners, those die hard, don't trample on my rights 2nd amendment aficionados and those who are actually responsible gun owners who not only know the gun laws but practice gun safety.
> 
> You keep advocating for people having and using weapons even when they cause harm to others, that's terrible.




No, dipshit, I don't.  What I know for a fact is that any attempt to create mandatory training will simply be used by anti-gun extremists to make the training so expensive and excessive that it limits the ability for the poor and others to own, and carry guns.......they use excessive fees and training requirements in Europe to limit ownership of the few guns they actually allow....

Since millions and millions of people have gone out, bought guns, our gun accident rates have not gone up.....our gun crime and gun murder rates are not due to people who own and carry guns for self defense......so you are pushing a problem that does not exist.


----------



## daveman (Jan 9, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Acquisition of weapons, irrespective of gender, without the requisite training is NOT a good thing in my opinion.
> 
> This is why we have two groups of gun owners, those die hard, don't trample on my rights 2nd amendment aficionados and those who are actually responsible gun owners who not only know the gun laws but practice gun safety.
> 
> You keep advocating for people having and using weapons even when they cause harm to others, that's terrible.


Why in the world would you want women unable to defend themselves against attackers?


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?


No more so than humans stock piling food, dry goods or home heating fuel.  What does your fucking question have to do with anything?  Maybe the OP?


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 5, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Acquisition of weapons, irrespective of gender, without the requisite training is NOT a good thing in my opinion.
> 
> This is why we have two groups of gun owners, those die hard, don't trample on my rights 2nd amendment aficionados and those who are actually responsible gun owners who not only know the gun laws but practice gun safety.
> 
> You keep advocating for people having and using weapons even when they cause harm to others, that's terrible.


In the grand scheme more guns in the hands of the citizenry is a good thing.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 5, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I'm all for training.  The government should fund training courses for people to take.


As long as the government is safely in the hands of conservatives.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> Why in the world would you want women unable to defend themselves against attackers?


Perhaps it cuts into their manhood.


----------



## westwall (Mar 5, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


>







She should have shot him a few more times.  He survived and was only sentenced to 10 years.  That was in 2013, so the asshole is out looking for new victims.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?



What circumstance do you think would be the "if needed"?

And I am guessing you mean a need that effects everyone.    If someone does not do anything to protect themselves, their being unarmed is not a need for me.


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> No more so than humans stock piling food, dry goods or home heating fuel.  What does your fucking question have to do with anything?  Maybe the OP?


He hopes that gun owners will protect him, despite his having done nothing to ensure his own survival and the contempt he's displayed for gun owners.


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Perhaps it cuts into their manhood.


Anyone who wants people disarmed intends to do to them that which would get them shot.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?



A saying a good friend had on her office wall fits here.

"Failure to plan on you part, does not constitute an emergency on my part.


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> A saying a good friend had on her office wall fits here.
> 
> "Failure to plan on you part, does not constitute an emergency on my part.


okfine, it's unanimous...you're responsible for your own safety and the safety of your family.  No one else is.


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> okfine, it's unanimous...you're responsible for your own safety and the safety of your family.  No one else is.


I can take care of myself. I was asking another. Don't lecture me.


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> No more so than humans stock piling food, dry goods or home heating fuel.  What does your fucking question have to do with anything?  Maybe the OP?


You think you are the only person that has weapons or what? You can kiss my white ass.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Women are buying a lot of guns......they now make up 42% of gun ownership...
> 
> *The number of women who own a gun is on the rise. A recent study from Harvard University shows that 42% of gun owners in the country are women. That’s a 14% rise over the last five years. The same study found nearly 3.5 million women became gun owners between January 2019 and April 2021.
> -----*
> ...


Nonsense.

Buying guns has nothing to do with ‘the country.’

Citizens buying guns for lawful self-defense is perfectly appropriate; it’s a lie to claim ‘civil liberties’ are somehow in play.


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> I can take care of myself. I was asking another. Don't lecture me.


Uh huh.


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> okfine, it's unanimous...you're responsible for your own safety and the safety of your family.  No one else is.


Yes sir. I could see a dumbass like you screeching "civil war"
I doubt you would ever commit to either life of death. All fn talk.


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Yes sir. I could see a dumbass like you screeching "civil war"
> I doubt you would ever commit to either life of death. All fn talk.


You just keep thinking that.


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> You just keep thinking that.


Don't worry about me dummy. Just like you said previously. Worry about yourself.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Don't worry about me dummy. Just like you said previously. Worry about yourself.



In the event of a societal collapse, I worry about me and mine.    There are friends I will help too.

But as far as just sharing my guns with people who did not worry about taking care of themselves when they could?     Sorry.    Too late.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> I can take care of myself. I was asking another. Don't lecture me.


But you are the one that needs lecturing the most...




okfine said:


> You think you are the only person that has weapons or what? You can kiss my white ass.


Move your nose first...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 5, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					thewellarmedwoman.com


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> But you are the one that needs lecturing the most...
> 
> 
> 
> Move your nose first...


From you? What a joke.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> Why in the world would you want women unable to defend themselves against attackers?


You know I never said I don't want women unable to defend themselves against attackers.  But you know what I actually DON'T want but happens?  A woman or anyone else who is being threatened and/or stalked or abused physically/emotionally/mentally by a criminal to arm themselves without first becoming familiar with the applicable laws of their state regarding EVERYTHING surrounding self-defense, particularly the part about not being the aggressor.

There have been far to many women who find themself the one arrested or incarcerated because it never occurred to them that if they bought and used a gun against their abuser and ALL of requisite conditions were not present for it it be deemed an indisputable self-defense situation, then they could end up in an equally bad if not worse situation.  

Women who take up arms against their male abusers are traditionally punished much more harshly than when men kill their partners, even when the man has threatened to kill the woman repeatedly ad she was only seeking to defend herself.

I don't object to people being armed, I object to a bunch of dumb asses running around who haven't the slight clue what our laws say in connection to their being in possession of said weapon, let alone it's use.


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Don't worry about me dummy. Just like you said previously. Worry about yourself.


Oh, gosh!  I never thought of taking care of myself after I told you to take care of yourself!


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You know I never said I don't want women unable to defend themselves against attackers.  But you know what I actually DON'T want but happens?  A woman or anyone else who is being threatened and/or stalked or abused physically/emotionally/mentally by a criminal to arm themselves without first becoming familiar with the applicable laws of their state regarding EVERYTHING surrounding self-defense, particularly the part about not being the aggressor.
> 
> There have been far to many women who find themself the one arrested or incarcerated because it never occurred to them that if they bought and used a gun against their abuser and ALL of requisite conditions were not present for it it be deemed an indisputable self-defense situation, then they could end up in an equally bad if not worse situation.
> 
> ...


"Women who take up arms against their male abusers are traditionally punished much more harshly than when men kill their partners, even when the man has threatened to kill the woman repeatedly ad she was only seeking to defend herself."

I kinda doubt that, myself.


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> Oh, gosh!  I never thought of taking care of myself after I told you to take care of yourself!


Are you a 3rd grader or what?


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Are you a 3rd grader or what?


I get it.  You don't realize how dumb you sounded, so now you're angrily lashing out.


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> I get it.  You don't realize how dumb you sounded, so now you're angrily lashing out.


Angry? Not me. I think your foolish mind needs a rest. You repeat yourself quite often.


----------



## daveman (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Angry? Not me. I think your foolish mind needs a rest. You repeat yourself quite often.


And you STILL don't understand.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?



No way ... why would I give someone else ammo?


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

fncceo said:


> No way ... why would I give someone else ammo?


Ok. You answered. Anything else?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Ok. You answered. Anything else?


*NO!*  You are dismissed...


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 5, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It all depends on who that fellow American is.  My buddy that lives down the road?  Sure.  The meth cook that lives a couple miles in the other direction, that always has Bandito MC clowns at his house?  Eh, probably not...lol
> 
> In and SHTF scenario, they will probably the first to go.


No they wouldn't.  You'd end in jail and what good would that do.  Dont mix you capabilities with your hatreds.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> okfine, it's unanimous...you're responsible for your own safety and the safety of your family.  No one else is.


"When seconds count the police are only minutes away."


----------



## Rogue AI (Mar 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?


I'm willing to share with everyone, although some folks will only get the lead.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 5, 2022)

daveman said:


> "Women who take up arms against their male abusers are traditionally punished much more harshly than when men kill their partners, even when the man has threatened to kill the woman repeatedly ad she was only seeking to defend herself."
> 
> I kinda doubt that, myself.


 The "restraining order" is often the death warrant for women who seek it, and in many cases everyone knows it.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The "restraining order" is often the death warrant for women who seek it, and in many cases everyone knows it.




The "restraining order," is often the trigger that sets off the final acts of violence by the stalker.......


----------



## daveman (Mar 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No they wouldn't.  You'd end in jail and what good would that do.  Dont mix you capabilities with your hatreds.


He's saying he wouldn't kill the meth cook and his MC buddies unless they attacked him first.  

And it's hilarious that in a SHTF scenario, you believe there would be any law enforcement.


----------



## daveman (Mar 6, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> "When seconds count the police are only minutes away."


And that applies every day, everywhere.  

Everyone is responsible for their own safety.  If you surrender that responsibility, the cops you're calling will find your dead body with your phone in your hand.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?



I am curious about your post here.

You obviously did not mean yourself, as you say you will take care of your own.

But under what circumstances do you see a "need" to share firearms with those who did not prepare to take care of their own?


----------



## okfine (Mar 6, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> I am curious about your post here.
> 
> You obviously did not mean yourself, as you say you will take care of your own.
> 
> But under what circumstances do you see a "need" to share firearms with those who did not prepare to take care of their own?


I have enough ammo for the assorted firearms that I own. If my neighbor needed some, I would help. Simple. And yes, I am quite capable of taking care of myself. Who knows exactly why, when or where.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 7, 2022)

daveman said:


> "Women who take up arms against their male abusers are traditionally punished much more harshly than when men kill their partners, even when the man has threatened to kill the woman repeatedly ad she was only seeking to defend herself."
> 
> I kinda doubt that, myself.


This topic has been on my radar for at least the last 25 years and if it hasn't been on yours then it's understandable you would not know of this.   I suspect most people don't.
Women Serve Longer Prison Sentences After Killing Abusers


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 7, 2022)

okfine said:


> Don't worry about me dummy. Just like you said previously. Worry about yourself.


.

Take your own advice nitwit ...   

.​


----------



## daveman (Mar 7, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> This topic has been on my radar for at least the last 25 years and if it hasn't been on yours then it's understandable you would not know of this.   I suspect most people don't.
> Women Serve Longer Prison Sentences After Killing Abusers


If that's legit, it's horrible.  In my opinion, spouse abusers should be horse-whipped, and anyone who kills their abuser is doing a good thing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2022)

daveman said:


> If that's legit, it's horrible.  In my opinion, spouse abusers should be horse-whipped, and anyone who kills their abuser is doing a good thing.



Many years ago, my first wife was involved in the Clothesline Project.   It is a visual display of t-shirts created by those who were abused, or in honor of someone who died at the hands of their abuser.    There was a saying around the place.    "If you want to kill a woman and get away with it, marry her first"


----------



## daveman (Mar 7, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Many years ago, my first wife was involved in the Clothesline Project.   It is a visual display of t-shirts created by those who were abused, or in honor of someone who died at the hands of their abuser.    There was a saying around the place.    "If you want to kill a woman and get away with it, marry her first"


That's horrifying.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2022)

daveman said:


> That's horrifying.



What is truly horrifying is the number of shirts in this project.

from:   The Clothesline Project - Fighting Violence Against Women
"_At the moment we estimate there are 500 projects nationally and internationally with an estimated 50,000 to 60,000 shirts. We know of projects in 41 states and 5 countries. This ever-expanding grassroots network is as far-flung as Tanzania and as close as Orleans, Massachusetts."_


Another, more telling quote from the Clothesline Project website is this.    "During the Vietnam War 58,000 American soldiers died.    During that same period, 51,000 women were killed.  The overwhelming majority were killed by men who claimed to love them."


----------



## Batcat (Mar 7, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Acquisition of weapons, irrespective of gender, without the requisite training is NOT a good thing in my opinion.
> 
> This is why we have two groups of gun owners, those die hard, don't trample on my rights 2nd amendment aficionados and those who are actually responsible gun owners who not only know the gun laws but practice gun safety.
> 
> You keep advocating for people having and using weapons even when they cause harm to others, that's terrible.


Plenty “die hard, don’t trample on my rights gun owners“ know and practice gun safety and are responsible.


----------



## daveman (Mar 7, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> What is truly horrifying is the number of shirts in this project.
> 
> from:   The Clothesline Project - Fighting Violence Against Women
> "_At the moment we estimate there are 500 projects nationally and internationally with an estimated 50,000 to 60,000 shirts. We know of projects in 41 states and 5 countries. This ever-expanding grassroots network is as far-flung as Tanzania and as close as Orleans, Massachusetts."_
> ...


Bloody hell.  I've revised my earlier statement:

People found guilty a spousal abuse should be horse-whipped then hanged.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 7, 2022)

okfine said:


> Owning a gun and knowing what to do with it are two different things.
> 
> Do you think those that stockpile weapons and ammo will share with others if needed?


If our nation is invaded I would share weapons with people willing to fight the invaders.

Otherwise I don’t share firearms with people I don’t know well and they have to have a valid concealed weapons permit (which means they have had a background check). Same rules for selling firearms.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2022)

Batcat said:


> If our nation is invaded I would share weapons with people willing to fight the invaders.
> 
> Otherwise I don’t share firearms with people I don’t know well and they have to have a valid concealed weapons permit (which means they have had a background check). Same rules for selling firearms.



Good plan.

Yeah, if their were a foreign invasion, I would help arm those around me.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 7, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Good plan.
> 
> Yeah, if their were a foreign invasion, I would help arm those around me.


Assuming the younger people  today would be willing to fight for this nation it would be damn near impossible for an invader to take over and rule. 

One estimate is that 72,000,000 people own firearms in our nation and that estimate might be low. At any rate many gun owners own what could be called an arsenal and might loan weapons and ammo to those who were willing to fight but had no guns. 





__





						How Many People In The U.S. Own Guns?
					

One report says the U.S. has just 4% of the world’s population but owns about 40% of civilian-owned firearms globally.




					gunsandamerica.org


----------



## westwall (Mar 7, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Assuming the younger people  today would be willing to fight for this nation it would be damn near impossible for an invader to take over and rule.
> 
> One estimate is that 72,000,000 people own firearms in our nation and that estimate might be low. At any rate many gun owners own what could be called an arsenal and might loan weapons and ammo to those who were willing to fight but had no guns.
> 
> ...





It's a low estimate.  Of that number at least 5% will fight.

Do the math.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 8, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Good plan.
> 
> Yeah, if their were a foreign invasion, I would help arm those around me.




And that is another aspect the anti-gunners don't understand...in any response to an out of control government, when you have hundreds of millions of guns, all the people may not fight, but there are lots and lots of guns to supply those who will fight.....that is the important part, and something the French resistance had to deal with since they were disarmed as citizens in the 1920s.........they didn't have guns for their fight against the socialist occupiers....Switzerland had lots of guns and this kept the Socialists from invading.  The Socialists went about conquering everyone else first....the ones with disarmed populations.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 8, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Many years ago, my first wife was involved in the Clothesline Project.   It is a visual display of t-shirts created by those who were abused, or in honor of someone who died at the hands of their abuser.    There was a saying around the place.    "If you want to kill a woman and get away with it, marry her first"


Unfortunately that's about right.

Up until I think the 1960s there were some states in which a woman, once married, was considered to have given _*irrevocable *_consent for her husband to have sex with her, whether she wanted to or not and she could not rescind her consent as long as she was legally married to him.

This meant that even if the couple was separated or if she had a restraining order out against him, he could rape her and it would not be unlawful, she wouldn't be able to press charges against him.

I just found out about this particular law only about 8 years ago.

Marital rape in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Plenty “die hard, don’t trample on my rights gun owners“ know and practice gun safety and are responsible.


They're not the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 9, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Unfortunately that's about right.
> 
> Up until I think the 1960s there were some states in which a woman, once married, was considered to have given _*irrevocable *_consent for her husband to have sex with her, whether she wanted to or not and she could not rescind her consent as long as she was legally married to him.
> 
> ...



The push to reform the laws to include marital rape started in the 1970s.    It was not until 1993 that all 50 states included marital rape as a crime.

Before that, most states had laws that defined rape as "forced sexual intercourse by a man, with female who is not his wife".


----------

